# Sam and Max: Freelance Police



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2019)

Well, here we are on a forum for cartoon animals and the people that portray them.

(I need to work a little more on my openers - repurposing one of Sam's phrases doesn't quite work as well here because I lack the needed follow-up.)

I'm guessing most people familiar with this series know it from either the Telltale games or the LucasArts game.  A few more still might know the original comics (and holy heaping helpings of high-fructose corn syrup there are some oddities there).

That made it a little hard to classify which forum should house this topic.

So naturally, I chose instead to go with the probably-least-known 1997 cartoon, the one without their usual guns but with enough other antics to compensate.  You KNOW there's antics when the opening theme song has BOTH of them car-surfing as its FIRST image.


Sam and Max is... its own oddity.  By the standards of cartoons this one seems distinctly dialogue-heavy, because the dialogue is really the center of the jokes.  I recall it was this way in the Telltale games and what few comics I've seen as well, but I missed out on the LucasArts game and what little I saw didn't show that type of humor.

Yeah, I think this can be good enough to discuss the entire franchise instead of separate t-

*phone rings*

I GOT IT!  *I GOT IT!!*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 18, 2019)

I never actually saw it really, but I might have to check the franchise out.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 18, 2019)

I was watching a lot of cartoons in 97, but never actually watched that one, although I remember seeing commercials for it during Eek! The Cat. Was on UPN or Fox if I remember correctly.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 18, 2019)

I played and finished the first LucasArts game.  Don't remember too much about it other than it was really weird and silly.  I knew there was a comic but didn't know they had an animated series.


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 23, 2019)

I remember a bit of it, also I remember Earth worm Jim, that was fun ^^

Ahh the 90s where cartoons where funny. Well most of them, I know that Yu gi oh was started with the politically correct and was weird because of the censures in the USA. Don't show a gun, its bad! (Don't show them old Bugs Bunny cartoons they will die in fear!)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I never actually saw it really, but I might have to check the franchise out.


I don't think I remember this one. Maybe only vaguely, now that I've seen this.


----------

